# بناء على طلب العديد من زباين الارواج التاتو السحريه لتوفير ارواج تاتو بالوان فاتحه



## مسوقة26 (26 فبراير 2012)

الارواج التاتو السحريه الامريكيه






مرررررره رهيب ميزته انه مرييييح مره للموظفات وبنات الجامعه لانه يجلس على الشفايف من* 12 الى 24 ساعه* واحيانا يجلس لبكرا
تخيلي تقومين من النوم وتشوفين لون شفايفك بالمرايه وردي انوااااع الخقق





وفيه منه *عشره* الوان الموجوده بالصوره

*سعر الحبه ب 50 ريال للحبه*
*6 حبات ب 40 ريال للحبه*
*12 حبه ب30 ريال للحبه*

*24 حبه وفوق ب 25 ريال للحبه*
*+شنطه هديه لكل 6 ارواج*​​

اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره
*يتم توفير ستاندات عرض للجمله مجانيه*
للطلب 0568864116


الالوان ال6 الجديده للارواج التاتو السحريه الامريكيه






*بناء على طلب العديد من زباين الارواج التاتو السحريه لتوفير ارواج تاتو بالوان فاتحه تم توفير الطلب ومن نفس الشركه الامريكيه لاول مره بالسعوديه*
*الارواج التاتو اللماعه بالوانها ال6 التي تدوم على الشفايف من 12 الى 24 ساعه وبنفس مفعول الارواج الاساسيه ذات الالوان العشر وتحتوي على فيتامين ومرطب*
*



*

*سعر الحبه ب 50 ريال للحبه*
*6 حبات ب 40 ريال للحبه*
*12 حبه ب30 ريال للحبه*​

*24 حبه وفوق ب 25 ريال للحبه*​
*+شنطه هديه لكل 6 ارواج*

اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره
*يتم توفير ستاندات عرض للجمله مجانيه* 
للطلب 0568864116​


القلوس التاتو السحري الامريكي




*اول ما تحطينه يكون شفاف وياخذ دقيقه عشان يعطيك اللون اللي على اليد يعني سحري, وبعد ما يثبت اللون ما عاد يروح ويجلس اللون على الشفايف بحدود 12 ساعه *
*مره مريح يعني حطيه اول ما تقومين او اذا رحتي لمناسبه وانسيه*
*و القلوس مصنوع من زبده الشيا الافريقيه المشهوره ويحتوي على فيتامين للشفايف*

*سعر الحبه ب35 ريال للحبه*
*6 حبات ب30 ريال للحبه*
*من 12 فما فوق ب 23 ريال للحبه*
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره
للطلب 0568864116

المجموعه الجديده للارواج التاتو السحريه الامريكيه





جديد وحصري 
*تتكون المجموعه من 3 الوان جديده للارواج التاتو السحريه الامريكيه+قلوس مرطب*
*بشكلها الجديد وبنفس المميزات والجوده *
ا*الاسعار *
*سعر المجموعه ب180 ريال للمجموعه*
*سعر 6 حبات من المجموعه ب 100ريال للمجموعه*
*من 7 فما فوق ب80 ريال للمجموعه*
*اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره*
*للطلب 0568864116*

قلوس تكبير الشفايف صناعه امريكيه حصريا





احذرو التقليد

*مفعول فوري وسريع خلال 5 دقائق فقط تظهر نتيجه تكبير الشفايف*
*ويستمر مفعوله لمده 24 ساعه*
*يقوم بتعبئه الشفايف بشكل طبيعي و يزيل الخطوط واتجاعيد التي تظهر على الشفايف*
*في حال تم استخدامه لمده 10 ايام متواصله يستمر مفعوله شهر بدون استخدامه*
*امن وبدون اي اثار جانبيه*

*سعر الحبه 75*
*سعر الحبه لكميه نص درزن 55 ريال للحبه*
*سعر الحبه لكميه درزن 40 ريال للحبه*​

*يتم توفير علبه عرض ستاند مع كل 12 حبه لاستخدامه بالمحلات والعرض*
*للطلب 0568864116*

*الوكيل الحصري لجميع هذه المنتجات بالخليج*
*من الشركه مباشره*​


----------

